# Turmeric Improves Diabetes By Lowering Insulin Levels, Also Lowers Triglycerides



## Northerner (Jul 15, 2012)

Turmeric (Curcuma longa) may benefit diabetes and heart patients by lowering insulin and triglyceride levels as well as by providing cardiovascular protection after cardiovascular by-pass surgery, announces a recent press release for Diabetes Support Supplements*, a new dietary supplement from ProactiveLife.

A new study from researchers at Pennsylvania State University (Penn State) and Chiang Mai University of Thailand investigated the impact of the spice turmeric on certain cardiac markers. The research concluded that adding turmeric to an otherwise high fat meal actually lowered  insulin levels and triglycerides. Both triglyceride and insulin levels decreased by about one-third for individuals including turmeric in the meal.

http://www.inquisitr.com/276573/tur...lycerides-and-improves-cardiovascular-health/

*Not endorsed by this forum!


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 15, 2012)

> Only 13.1 percent of the group taking the turmeric had heart attacks during the recovery period after the surgery compared to 30 percent of the placebo group.



Is bypass surgery that risky these days?  Why were people undergoing heart bypass surgery on a high fat diet anyway?

And surely it's the blood sugar levels that decrease not the insulin levels.

Doesn't turmeric turn you yellow?


----------



## trophywench (Jul 15, 2012)

Could it have something to do with the over-production of insulin where insulin resistance is high?  If you could reliably reduce IR then your body would have to kick out so much?

Although further down it says 'insulin sensitizing ... was improved' so maybe it's that - ie the insulin worked better? - which would again say 'reduced resistance'

Dunno .....


----------



## Northerner (Jul 15, 2012)

Vicsetter said:


> Is bypass surgery that risky these days?  Why were people undergoing heart bypass surgery on a high fat diet anyway?
> 
> And surely it's the blood sugar levels that decrease not the insulin levels.
> 
> Doesn't turmeric turn you yellow?



All very pertinent questions Vic, no doubt sloppy journalism at play! And possibly research sponsored by the product supplier?


----------



## qwertyfan (Dec 1, 2014)

Has anybody here tried turmeric as a supplement for any length of time?
Did it affect BG levels? 
My friend in a health shop gave me some today as a booster to my immune system which is feeling a little deflated at the moment, but don't want to start hypo'ing all over the place!


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 1, 2014)

Gobble-de-gook!

Just eat a good curry every now and then. Not better than anything else for anything, just something good to eat.

In conjunction with a nice balance of vitamins, minerals, etc etc everyone would be better off.

All this singling out of individual foodstuffs is pointless drivel. 

Andy (thoroughly fed up) HB 

(and ...... breath)


----------

